# If you had $1000 to spend on a handgun what would you buy???



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

We are about to get a bonus at work!! I am wanting to buy my FIRST handgun. I have shot 22s and have been shooting my in-laws 38 revolver. I went to the range and shot an old Taurus 9mm and a 45. I THINK I want a 9mm due to the ammo being cheaper. I THINK I want a 45 due to the stopping power IF I should ever need it. I held the Ruger PX4 Storm and it felt great. The Springfield XD felt pretty good. A Glock just felt wierd and I am a big guy with pretty good size hands. I have been reading about the Sig P250, then I could get the 9mm and 45 in one gun with changable parts. I want to go shooting often so I don't want anything with hard to find ammo or TOO expensive ammo. What do you think?

Sorry that was pretty long but, I wanted to give you guys as much info on my situation as possible!! Thanks for the help!!


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

If you insist on buying a big bore pistol as a first gun, as opposed to a good accurate .22 to learn on, then buy a .45. You won't spend a grand and you can use the change for ammo.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Is there any 45s that you suggest darkgael? I have been shooting my uncle's 22s for awhile now. That is why I am looking for something bigger!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Before you go out and make a huge gun purchase, take some time to go to a gun club or gun range, where you have a chance to borrow someone else's gun, or try a couple demo guns from the shop. The shooting range I go to, allows you to buy a box of ammo, and try any of their demo guns in any caliber to see how different guns fit your hand, how the recoil feels, etc... no one gun is going to be a perfect fit for everyone's hand.

You need to demo alot of guns before you get yourself a gun that is too much gun for your limited experience. The worst thing you can do is to buy a gun that is too much for you, causing you to develop bad habits or even something worse like a nasty flinch.

I'd suggest you start with something smaller like a 9MM in a Beretta 92FS. When I first started in Law Enforcement, that was the first gun I was instructed with. It is easy to handle, has good dimensions for someone with larger hands, and is a quality weapon. That kind of gun will get you some valuable practice with cheap ammo, so that you can solidify your shooting fundamentals before you move up to a larger caliber. They also have decent replacement value when you decide to upgrade in a year.

Stopping power is not always the most important criteria when looking for a handgun. Accuracy and the ability to put rounds on a target is much more critical than more ft/lbs of energy. If you hit me in the arm with a .45 but I put 2 to your chest and 1 to your head, while you missed me with the next 2 shots, it doesn't matter what caliber you have... you lose. Most self defense situations involve less than 2 rounds being fired in under 8 seconds. The ability to make those 2 shots count under duress is what determines survivability.

It is much easier to upgrade to a larger caliber having learned proper technique and fundamentals, than it is to downgrade to a smaller caliber, and have someone work with you to correct bad habits learned from starting with too big of a gun.

Last but not least, if you are going to get into shooting hardcore, I'd suggest to seek out the best gun club in your area. Join the club, attend the local member shoots, soak in the knowledge from the regulars, and ask for assistance on technique. Getting valuable expert instruction at the beginning of your career will go miles towards getting hooked with great success on targets.

I currently own a Sig P229 in .40 caliber and love it to death ( *http://www.remtek.com/arms/sig/model/229/229.htm *)



> Best of Both Worlds
> 
> The beauty of the .40 S&W cartridge is that it offers the best of both worlds: a big bore cartridge possessing the potential for large caliber effectiveness, while also fitting into smaller framed magazines sufficiently well to provide high magazine capacity. The downsides to the .40 S&W are the increased slide velocity and the greater recoil forces experienced when chambered in pistols that were nominally designed for the 9mm cartridge.
> 
> ...The P-229 is a successful pistol. It combines high round capacity (12+1) together with a serious big bore cartridge, and it does it in a package that is both light to carry and easy to shoot. The feel of a SIG is legendary, but the most sterling quality of the P-229 is its reliability. These guns work!


Long term, I'd suggest to consider .40 caliber over a 9MM or a .45. The .40 cal is the perfect blend of stopping power, max rounds in a clip, cheap(er) ammo, and a wide range of guns to choose from. You can never go wrong with a Sig, as many guys here will tell you.

My :2cents:

YMMV

Ryan


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Hard to beat Ryan's suggestions. 
My first reaction, after a .22, is always a .45 but I come to that from a Bullseye competitor's perspective. From the personal protection view...I can't argue with the recommendations ( though, personally, I don't find a .45 any more difficult to handle than a .38 or a 9mm).
Pete


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

If you have a grand or so to spend then you can get a couple nice pistols. I have a feeling once you get one, you will give yourself reasons to buy another , and then another......Guns are addicting like women are addicting..... There are a number of good quality guns out there with a good sticker price on them...Say the 9mm Stoeger Cougar, I bought mine new for $359.00 and I tell you what, it shoots like a dream and feels great in the hand and it is loaded with options. I believe it is made by Beretta's tooling as well....I picked up the .45ACP Taurus PT 1911 for $580.00 tax included, put some alumi-grips on it and it is sweet...I have pics on the 1911 options thread on this site .....I bought a .40cal Smith and Wesson SW40VE for $350.00 I have put over 500 rounds through it without a problem. I have a buddy who has 2 Bersa .380 Thunders he likes alot, never a problem with a good sticker price. But if you wanted to get 1 gun for 1,000 bojes, I would look into a Kimber 1911, The SIG 1911 revolution, The FnH five-seven (pretty cool gun). Anything that will hold its value over time....


----------

